# Quick Copper Question



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 24, 2018)

I have well water and am not sure what the mineral content is. I do know however, that my goats don't seem to touch the minerals and one of the darker goats is now getting brown spots on his black coat. Copper needed? Will he get too much copper if I bolus him and he doesn't need it?


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 24, 2018)

Generally speaking, it's supposed to be difficult to OD a goat on copper. There have however been reports on here of folks who have lost goats to copper toxicity. To be absolutely sure, you'd be best to get your water tested/analyzed for mineral content then go from there. You could also draw some blood and have the goats tested to see if they are mineral deficient. It's not that expensive as I understand and you should have a State university or college that teaches Veterinary medicine and has staff that will do the testing. This is the list of state (necropsy) labs, so yours should be the same place as that: https://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/nahln/downloads/all_nahln_lab_list.pdf


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 24, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Generally speaking, it's supposed to be difficult to OD a goat on copper. There have however been reports on here of folks who have lost goats to copper toxicity. To be absolutely sure, you'd be best to get your water tested/analyzed for mineral content then go from there. You could also draw some blood and have the goats tested to see if they are mineral deficient. It's not that expensive as I understand and you should have a State university or college that teaches Veterinary medicine and has staff that will do the testing. This is the list of state (necropsy) labs, so yours should be the same place as that: https://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/nahln/downloads/all_nahln_lab_list.pdf


Thank you!


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 24, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Generally speaking, it's supposed to be difficult to OD a goat on copper. There have however been reports on here of folks who have lost goats to copper toxicity. To be absolutely sure, you'd be best to get your water tested/analyzed for mineral content then go from there. You could also draw some blood and have the goats tested to see if they are mineral deficient. It's not that expensive as I understand and you should have a State university or college that teaches Veterinary medicine and has staff that will do the testing. This is the list of state (necropsy) labs, so yours should be the same place as that: https://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/nahln/downloads/all_nahln_lab_list.pdf


 
I just ordered a water testing kit from Amazon.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 24, 2018)

It is hard to get a reliable test results on copper from blood as it is stored in their liver. The blood test will give you some idea, but not the best.  Try a different mineral, mine won't eat Purina but love Sweetlix. I thought that they didn't need minerals as they weren't eating them until I changed brand.


----------



## animalmom (Sep 24, 2018)

Once you determine the minerals in you well water please keep in mind that if you are high in iron that makes it difficult for the goats to absorb copper.  That is what I've heard before.

Should you decide to bolus your goat with copper, and you aren't 1000% sure you should bolus, you could give them the smaller bolus that is normally labeled for kids.  It is half the content of the adult bolus.

I like these folks: https://www.scahealth.com/scah/product/ultracruz-copper-bolus-goat-supplement

If you want you can buy the adult bolus and then some gelatin capsules and divide the adult bolus in half.  It would probably be best to weigh to make sure both halves are equal.


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 27, 2018)

babsbag said:


> It is hard to get a reliable test results on copper from blood as it is stored in their liver. The blood test will give you some idea, but not the best.  Try a different mineral, mine won't eat Purina but love Sweetlix. I thought that they didn't need minerals as they weren't eating them until I changed brand.



Precisely what I've been wondering. If they DO need it but are avoiding it because it's not what they like. Stinkers.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Sep 27, 2018)

Pepperjack'smom said:


> Precisely what I've been wondering. If they DO need it but are avoiding it because it's not what they like. Stinkers.



I had the same issue, i got a really nice brand sheep mineral from the local mill....they ate a little and never touched it after that, $26 down the drain. I switched to sweetlix again they ate a little and wouldn't touch it anymore. I finally switched to a cheap sheep mineral from TSC and they literally were eating it by the mouth full and went thru about 30lbs in a month between about a dozen sheep/goats. So shop around for minerals and see if you can find one they like.

Note: we use sheep mineral because our sheep and goats are housed together for now, we give copper bolus to the goats once a year.


----------



## Robyn8 (Oct 4, 2018)

misfitmorgan said:


> I had the same issue, i got a really nice brand sheep mineral from the local mill....they ate a little and never touched it after that, $26 down the drain. I switched to sweetlix again they ate a little and wouldn't touch it anymore. I finally switched to a cheap sheep mineral from TSC and they literally were eating it by the mouth full and went thru about 30lbs in a month between about a dozen sheep/goats. So shop around for minerals and see if you can find one they like.
> 
> Note: we use sheep mineral because our sheep and goats are housed together for now, we give copper bolus to the goats once a year.



Hi!  I keep sheep and goats together too and have been having some issues figuring out the best way to get everyone what they need.  I'm looking for some advice on the best set up.  We have 6 month old Shetland sheep and Nigerian goats so everyone is still pretty small...less than 40 lb I'd guess.  We give everyone a handful each of sheep grain twice a day, have sheep minerals out all the time, which I do see the goats at least eating, then I have goat minerals up on platform for them, but only one goat regularly goes up there.  The other almost died from polio this summer and ever since has been hesitant to jump on this platform we have in the barn for them.  I think he is scared his brother will push him off.  His brother bullies him a bit.  Anyways, the goat who doesn't' go on the platform is having some fading on his coat.  Do you think I should try to switch the goats to goat feed and feed separately?  Or give copper wire boluses?  Do their coats ever fad from the sun, or is it always copper deficiency?  I did give the goats a copper bolus this summer when their coats seemed to be fading and they got better, but now the one is fading again.  I gave them a half of a kid sized bolus.  I'm scared to do it again though because the vet at Michigan State we saw when the goat almost died said it wasn't necessary and a risk for toxicity.  I know some vets aren't as knowledgeable on all species, but this was the large animal clinician at MSU, so I'd THINK she'd be pretty knowledgeable.


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Oct 5, 2018)

My boys have fading splotches on their coats but I'm scared to death to give them a bolus for fear of toxicity!!!


----------



## Robyn8 (Oct 5, 2018)

Pepperjack'smom said:


> My boys have fading splotches on their coats but I'm scared to death to give them a bolus for fear of toxicity!!!



Me too!


----------

